# Ufos/ovnis



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Jul 2007 às 22:46)

Ha algumas semanas atras vi um documentário que me deixou apreensívo, sobre o chamado Roswell Brasileiro! Há testemunhas, relatos, evidências que ainda hoje o governo Brasileiro nega! Relatos de capturas de seres ainda vivos, o regresso de aliens para resgatar os "colegas" acidentados... Só vendo mesmo! Ví num canal do Cabo chamado Infinito que aborda muitas vezes estes fenómenos que me deixam com pele de galinha!
Vale a pena ler! 

Caso Varginha!

Em 13 de janeiro de 1996, o sul do Estado de Minas Gerais voltou a concentrar o rastreamento do espaço aéreo brasileiro. O país ainda não possuía o sistema de satélites que tem hoje e precisava contar com a confirmação cruzada de vários centros de radares para detectar UFOs na região. Os acontecimentos que se sucederiam durante quase toda a semana iniciada naquele dia fazem supor que o local pode ter sido alvo dessa concentração dos sistemas de defesa também noutras ocasiões. Sabe-se que, por razões jamais compreendidas, a não ser pelas superficiais conclusões tiradas por F. Lagarde e Aimé Michel, durante as preferidos e apresentam um índice  
incomum de aparições de objetos voadores não identificados. E não identificados para todos, nos dizeres do saudoso astrofísico Joseph Allen Hynek, como resultado de menos de 10% dos registros, tidos como manifestação real de um fenômeno ainda desconhecido, após as devidas análises que concluam pela maioria de observações de ocorrências naturais e artificiais pouco familiares a observadores desavisados. 

Vigias de empresas privadas, trabalhadores em turnos noturnos, viajantes e diversas outras pessoas observaram que entre Três Corações e Varginha, distantes entre si cerca de 30 km, uma movimentação incomum de viaturas do Exército ocorria pelas rodovias. Ora em caminhões de transporte de tropas, ora em jipes, grupos de soldados armados iam e vinham de Três Corações a Varginha, inclusive em duas ou três viagens num único dia. Soube-se posteriormente que no meio rural de cidades como Itajubá, Pouso Alegre e Lavras, também no sul de Minas Gerais, cidadãos teriam observado animais incomuns até à beira da estrada. Um político tradicional de Itajubá teria observado, com a esposa e filhas, uma espécie de macaco parado próximo a um abrigo e acelerou o automóvel, espantado, quando o veículo se aproximou do animal. 

Essas observações não encontraram confirmação em testemunhos e ficaram isoladas nos depoimentos de seus únicos protagonistas, que podem ter sido influenciados pela grande comoção que a imprensa gerou em torno do Caso Varginha – mesmo que tais pessoas garantam que presenciaram essas supostas criaturas cerca de uma semana antes do dia 20 de janeiro de 1996, data que marcou o caso. Na mesma semana, um médico quase capotou seu automóvel quando algo parecido com “um objeto retangular, com bordas ovaladas” apareceu subitamente sobre o veículo, emitindo luz intensa e calor, ofuscando-o, na estrada asfaltada que liga Três Corações ao trevo da Rodovia Fernão Dias que dá acesso a Varginha.

Mais info... em:http://www.casovarginha.com.br

Ver mortes no Zoo
Tentativas de suborno...


----------



## Rog (7 Jul 2007 às 10:12)

Sou muito céptico nestes assuntos.. e normalmente os et's são excessivamente parecidos aos humanos, parecem fruto da nossa evolução, quase que se poderia dizer que também são descendentes do macaco... 
Estou a satirizar para dizer o seguinte, a evolução na terra tomou as mais variadas formas, se adaptou ao ambiente envolvente da melhor forma, desde os répteis, aves, mamíferos, insectos... as condições seriam um pouco diferentes e a estrutura anatómica seria totalmente diferente. Depois a nível de "sensores" devido à nossa "inteligência" na evolução sacrificamos uns quantos, a visão podia ser melhor chegar do infravermelho ao ultravioleta - animais como a cobra possuem essa capacidade, a audição podia chegar aos infra-sons - como nos elefantes... 
Mas se não temos estes digamos "sensores" é porque acabamos por não precisar deles, porque a inteligência permitiu-nos sobreviver com tácticas sofisticadas de caça por exemplo...
A estrutura anatomica dos animais actuais não aparece do nada, tem um historial com milhões de anos e faltaria os cataclismos ciclicos da terra, menos uns quantos meteoros, ou vulcões e a história seria outra e os animais seriam de toda certeza outros ou pelo menos com diferenças substânciais. 
Desde que surgiu a vida na terra vejam a quantidade de formas de vida, desde as plantas passando pelos animais... sinseramente qual a probabilidade de idêntica evolução com todos os pormenores que por cá tiveram, nisto inclui uma estrutura de  ADN muito parecida, num outro planeta conduzir a um ser muito parecido a nós...
Isto claro, para nem sequer pegar nas viagens interplanetárias... Mesmo uma viagem à estrela mais próxima Alfa Centauro, fica a 4,2 anos luz.. mas como não é possível viajar à velocidade da luz não poderiamos fazer em cerca de 4 anos, teriamos de ir um pouco mais devagar, o que demoraria ainda assim uns bons milhares de anos, apenas... e para quê? para andarem a se esconder de nós? 
Se se escondem de nós porque andam a passar com os faróis acessos? 
Se são de outro planeta a evolução dotou-os de outras capacidades e possivelmente conseguem ver noutras faixas do espectro.. possivelmente em infravermelho ou ultravioleta.. o que seria rídiculo andarem com luzes exactamente no espectro do visível, mas assim já seria muito suspeito terem uma evolução tão idêntica à nossa que os providenciou de sentidos iguais aos nossos... 
Resumindo e concluindo, acredito na possibilidade de vida em outros planetas,  mas não da forma que habitualmente os imaginamos, em alguns planetas podem não passar de seres "básicos" idêntico às bactérias.. ou um pouco mais desenvolvidos mas a forma anátómica não deverá ter nada a ver com tudo o que possamos ter visto... só os animais estranhos às nossas vistas das profundezas dos oceanos dá-nos uma ideia do que a evolução é capaz de produzir...


----------



## Iceberg (7 Jul 2007 às 12:56)

É muito difícil acreditar que num Universo tão extenso e dificilmente mensurável, o nosso pontinho azul, ainda por cima, num extremo desse mesmo universo, seja o único com vida.

Simplesmente, não faz sentido, por que razão teríamos nós o privilégio (ou o infortúnio) de sermos os únicos seres vivos em todo o cosmos.

Porquê? Porquê apenas aqui e em mais nenhum lado ... ? 

Agora, não quer dizer que sejam como nós, e muito menos como aqueles ET's que nos apresentam nos filmes. Mas também me custa a acreditar que, existindo, seriam apenas bactérias ou microorganismos, ou algas. Também eles (os outros) pensarão que são os únicos, ou talvez outras civilizações se tenham já agregado, enfim, apenas ianda não chegou a nossa vez, e poderá nunca chegar, ou talvez um dia esse encontro aconteça.

Mas custa muito acreditar (e torna-se mesmo frustante) pensar que somos apenas nós aqui na Terra e mais ninguém em todo o Universo. 
Não concordam ?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Jul 2007 às 01:20)

Para mim tudo isto é muito intrigante!


----------



## Rog (8 Jul 2007 às 17:11)

Especialistas: vida extraterrestre pode ser estranha

A vida extraterrestre pode ser tão estranha a ponto de não ser imediatamente reconhecível, e os cientistas que buscam alienígenas devem procurar formas familiares e também inesperadas, segundo especialistas. 
Eles acham que a atual abordagem da Nasa, de "seguir a água", funciona bem sob a premissa de que em todo lugar a vida é como na Terra - baseada em água, carbono e DNA. Mas a procura pela "vida tal qual a conhecemos" pode acabar ignorando algo exótico, disse uma comissão da Academia Nacional de Ciências dos EUA na sexta-feira. 

"O objetivo do relatório era poder procurar vida em outros planetas e luas com uma mente aberta, e talvez não perder alguma outra forma de vida porque estamos procurando uma forma óbvia", disse John Baross, professor de Oceanografia da Universidade de Washington, em Seattle, que presidiu a comissão, que incluía bioquímicos, cientistas planetários, geneticistas e outros especialistas, que consideraram todas as formas de vida existentes. 

Recentes descobertas de extremófilos - organismos que vivem em condições antes consideradas incompatíveis de calor, frio, escuridão ou contato com substâncias químicas - mudaram as idéias sobre como a vida pode sobreviver. 

Como bioquímico, Baross disse que experiências em laboratório mostram que a água não necessariamente precisa ser a base da vida - seria possível um organismo usar metano, etano, amônia ou até substâncias mais bizarras. "Há muitas teorias sobre o que é vida e o que pode ser um sistema vivo", disse Baross por telefone. 

Atualmente, a principal pista na busca por vida no espaço vem de telescópios que buscam uma assinatura espectral de planetas que possa sugerir a existência de água na superfície. Em Marte, robôs buscam sinais de que há ou houve água. 

"Queríamos na verdade pensar um pouco fora daquela caixa e pelo menos tentar articular algumas das outras possibilidades além da vida água-carbono", disse Baross. 

Toda forma de vida terrestre usa algum DNA ou RNA para codificar a informação básica para sua replicação e mudança, mas talvez existam outras formas que usem um método diferente, diz o relatório. 

A comissão também recomendou que a Nasa volte a olhar para alguns lugares promissores no nosso próprio sistema solar, como Titã e Encelado, que são luas de Saturno, ou mesmo para o caloroso vizinho Vênus. 

"Se você é um bioquímico, Titã é de enorme interesse, porque é uma lua de carbono. Claramente tem alguns lagos ou piscinas de metano ou etano líquidos. Poderia haver reações ocorrendo que seriam favoráveis para a produção de bioquímicos complexos", disse Baross. 

"A exploração que poderia levar a uma nova forma de vida seria a mais profunda descoberta já feita", acrescentou ele, para quem uma tragédia de proporções equivalentes seria tropeçar nessa forma de vida e ignorá-la ou, ainda pior, destruí-la por considerar que não parece vida. 

Fonte Terra on-line


----------



## Orion (8 Mai 2014 às 22:23)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...Taliban-base-Afghanistan.html#v-3546130209001


----------



## 1337 (8 Mai 2014 às 22:31)

Só não acredita quem não quer, a NASA apenas não quer contar a verdade, porque a população mundial poderia reagir mal, de várias formas, e por estas razões tenta sempre arranjar explicações "lógicas" para os estranhos acontecimentos. Mas quem pensa que estamos sozinhos no meio de um universo que é infinito, que continue a pensar isso porque está bem enganado.


----------



## Aurélio (8 Mai 2014 às 22:44)

Tem havido imensos avistamentos de "coisas" estranhas nos céus que em alguns casos achou-se explicação e noutras não. 

Quando se vè meras luzes é uma coisa, mas quando o que sê trata de objectos é outra coisa.
Mas se perguntarem a uma pessoa:
- Acredita em Deus? 
 R: Claro que sim;

- Acredita em extraterrestres?
R: Claro que não, isso é para gente doida ...

Parto o coco a rir ...


----------



## 1337 (8 Mai 2014 às 22:52)

Aurélio disse:


> Tem havido imensos avistamentos de "coisas" estranhas nos céus que em alguns casos achou-se explicação e noutras não.
> 
> Quando se vè meras luzes é uma coisa, mas quando o que sê trata de objectos é outra coisa.
> Mas se perguntarem a uma pessoa:
> ...



É só mentes retrógadas, esta população não evolui em nada, acredita em Deus( não tou a dizer que é errado ou que não existe) que nunca se viu, mas vê-se UFOs quase todos os dias com provas em vídeo, ah isso deve ser um pássaro, deve ser un fenómeno natural, etc.. Enfim


----------



## Orion (8 Mai 2014 às 23:16)

1337 disse:


> É só mentes retrógadas, esta população não evolui em nada, acredita em Deus( não tou a dizer que é errado ou que não existe) que nunca se viu, mas vê-se UFOs quase todos os dias com provas em vídeo, ah isso deve ser um pássaro, deve ser un fenómeno natural, etc.. Enfim



E quem disse que as duas coisas não estão relacionadas? 

Em relação ao vídeo. Nessas guerras sempre se testam as novas armas. As armas sonoras dos EUA que são usadas para dispersar manifestações já foram usadas no Médio Oriente. Tanto pode ser isso como um grande engodo.


----------



## Albifriorento (9 Mai 2014 às 14:16)

Orion disse:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...Taliban-base-Afghanistan.html#v-3546130209001



Parece-me ser um drone. O que me leva a crer que seja um drone é o facto de haver uma grande concentração de forças americanas na área. Por outro lado o sistema de armas não me parece muito diferente dos utilizados presentemente, para algo ET, esparia um sistema de armas diferente, mais hight tech.

O barulho do drone, que á distância a que esta cena foi filmada, talvez fosse ouvível não o é devido aos motores dos Abrahams americanos a trabalhar. O movimento do objecto também parece ser consistente com o de um drone, provávelmente um quadcopter ou similar, ora sobe e desce, ora desloca-se na horizontal com o claro intuíto de se manter na mesma área.

Qual o intuíto desta missão então?? è tão simples quanto isto, os talibans parece que estão numa posição bem defendida, e isso é óbvia pela presença de tanto equipamento, ora, uma posição dessas normalmente é difícil de conquistar e traz algumas baixas. O EUA poderiam ter usado algum equipamento, que actualmente faz missões similares, como o AC-130, mas este voa em altitude e poderia não ser muito preciso.

Isto não me parece ET de forma alguma, provávelmente algum projecto em fase de protótipo que precisava de ser testada.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## camrov8 (9 Mai 2014 às 19:29)

acredito em vida extraterrestre, agora virem cá fazer turismo. Os videos são sempre uma treta, antigamente tudo bem  as maquinas eram uma treta, hoje todos teem cameras no telemovel, filmam-se meteoros como nunca e nos UFO é tudo tremido e desfocado


----------



## 1337 (9 Mai 2014 às 20:05)

camrov8 disse:


> acredito em vida extraterrestre, agora virem cá fazer turismo. Os videos são sempre uma treta, antigamente tudo bem  as maquinas eram uma treta, hoje todos teem cameras no telemovel, filmam-se meteoros como nunca e nos UFO é tudo tremido e desfocado



Virem cá fazer turismo, não sei, mas se tu tivesses tecnologia suficiente para ir a outros planetas "estudar" de certeza que o farias. No entanto não há provas só no nosso planeta, como já disse, pior cego é aquele que não quer ver  .

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NR7NIwY5y1A


----------



## CptRena (9 Mai 2014 às 20:27)

Outra coisa que gostava de deixar bem claro e que muita, mas mesmo muita gente faz, como é visível neste tópico, é confundir Ufos/ovnis com extraterrestres. Uma coisa nada tem a ver com a outra.

Qualquer coisa visível na atmosfera e que não seja identificável é um Objecto Voador Não Identificado. Não tem que ser de origem extraterrestre.


----------



## Aurélio (9 Mai 2014 às 20:52)

CptRena disse:


> Outra coisa que gostava de deixar bem claro e que muita, mas mesmo muita gente faz, como é visível neste tópico, é confundir Ufos/ovnis com extraterrestres. Uma coisa nada tem a ver com a outra.
> 
> Qualquer coisa visível na atmosfera e que não seja identificável é um Objecto Voador Não Identificado. Não tem que ser de origem extraterrestre.



Se vemos um objecto no ar, que se mova de forma fora dos padrões normais, e com formato teoricamente sem paralelo nos objectos que se conhece, será estamos a falar do quê ?


----------



## nelson972 (9 Mai 2014 às 20:55)

fake.
este e´o original, encontra-se facilmente, basta vencer a inércia e pesquisar.


Caramba tanta crendice ....


----------



## CptRena (9 Mai 2014 às 21:07)

1337 disse:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NR7NIwY5y1A



1º No espaço não podem haver UFOs/OVNIs, pois no espaço não existe voo. 

2º Obviamente aquilo é uma perturbação magnética na superfície solar. O cérebro humano associa o que vê ao que conhece e tenta associar as coisas da forma mais simples e que mais facilmente responde ao estímulo. Do estilo das torradas com a cara de Jesus. Vai-se lá saber agora se Jesus era mesmo como o pintam 

3º Explicação  http://yowcrooks.wordpress.com/2012/03/14/sun-sphere-debunked-not-a-ufo-and-not-nibiru/

(movi para aqui a resposta, pois enquanto a escrevia foram colocados novos posts)





Aurélio disse:


> Se vemos um objecto no ar, que se mova de forma fora dos padrões normais, e com formato teoricamente sem paralelo nos objectos que se conhece, será estamos a falar do quê ?



Não é identificável  OVNI




nelson972 disse:


> fake.
> este e´o original, encontra-se facilmente, basta vencer a inércia e pesquisar.
> 
> US fighter jet destroys car bomb factory in Iraq - YouTube
> ...



É isso. "Just another day at the office"  Infeliz "office". Mas eles divertem-se à grande: "There it goes"... CABUMMMMM!


----------



## camrov8 (9 Mai 2014 às 21:42)

se eles nos visitassem nos saberiamos, não se trata de ser cego e as vezes os cegos são capazes de ver melhor, quanto a religião é melhor nem ir por aí.
http://www.moillusions.com/black-and-white-spanish-castle-in/
esperimentem e vejam se podem confiar em tudo que vêem


----------



## 1337 (9 Mai 2014 às 22:33)

CptRena disse:


> 1º No espaço não podem haver UFOs/OVNIs, pois no espaço não existe voo.
> 
> 2º Obviamente aquilo é uma perturbação magnética na superfície solar. O cérebro humano associa o que vê ao que conhece e tenta associar as coisas da forma mais simples e que mais facilmente responde ao estímulo. Do estilo das torradas com a cara de Jesus. Vai-se lá saber agora se Jesus era mesmo como o pintam
> 
> ...


----------



## camrov8 (9 Mai 2014 às 22:49)

Eu percebi o que o CptRena quis dizer, no espaço a navegação é diferente da que conhecemos, é mais complicado asas no espaço são inuteis. Um caça f15 é tão bom no espaço como um calhau pois os motores não funcionam e as asas são inuteis. O objecto mais rapido feito pelo ser humano é a new horizons e tem a uma aerodinamica semelhante a uma casa. e vai numa trajectoria que só pode ser alterada por meio de propulsão motores ionicos, e não vai parar para ver plutão mas mais como turista japonês muitas fotos e videos pois só para quando bater em algo. quanto à imagem é a interacção entre o campo electromagnetico e o plasma. O resto é o cérebro a preencher


----------



## Aurélio (9 Mai 2014 às 22:55)

camrov8 disse:


> Eu percebi o que o CptRena quis dizer, no espaço a navegação é diferente da que conhecemos, é mais complicado asas no espaço são inuteis. Um caça f15 é tão bom no espaço como um calhau pois os motores não funcionam e as asas são inuteis. O objecto mais rapido feito pelo ser humano é a new horizons e tem a uma aerodinamica semelhante a uma casa. e vai numa trajectoria que só pode ser alterada por meio de propulsão motores ionicos, e não vai parar para ver plutão mas mais como turista japonês muitas fotos e videos pois só para quando bater em algo. quanto à imagem é a interacção entre o campo electromagnetico e o plasma. O resto é o cérebro a preencher



Sim é muito importante essa distinção passamos de um O.V.N.I (objecto voador não identificado) para O.E.N.I (objecto espacial não identificado).
Assim fica o problema da existência ou não de vida extrarrestre ...
Enfim ...


----------



## Aurélio (9 Mai 2014 às 22:59)

1337 disse:


> CptRena disse:
> 
> 
> > 1º No espaço não podem haver UFOs/OVNIs, pois no espaço não existe voo.
> ...


----------



## Aurélio (9 Mai 2014 às 23:03)

camrov8 disse:


> se eles nos visitassem nos saberiamos, não se trata de ser cego e as vezes os cegos são capazes de ver melhor, quanto a religião é melhor nem ir por aí.
> http://www.moillusions.com/black-and-white-spanish-castle-in/
> esperimentem e vejam se podem confiar em tudo que vêem



Claro ... faria uma noticia de 1ª página a dizer:

" Eles chegaram ... vieram nos aniquilar"

Devia ser giro ....

Quanto á religião evidentemente extraterrestres ninguém viu mas Deuses todos viram, não é ?


----------



## Orion (9 Mai 2014 às 23:04)

OVNIS e teorias das conspiração. Como tudo na vida há os extremos e o que está no meio. Há aqueles em que nada é conspiratório. Depois ficam chocados quando certas coisas são reais. Há os outros que quando se começa nas teorias é difícil parar. E o intermédio é ver as coisas com racionalidade mas deixar sempre aquela possibilidade de que certas coisas são possíveis.

O Peak Oil há uns anos era conspiração. Já chegou. Se não tivesse chegado não era preciso as perfurações submarinas e o Xisto (que é um embuste). Petróleo está a 100 dólares mas fica tudo chocado que as economias não crescem. Os modelos assumem que estamos num planeta infinito, coisa que não é verdade. Nada é infinito nesta realidade porque é que o crescimento económico haveria de ser?

Quanto ao Shale é aquela coisa: Caríssimo e destrói o ambiente. Daqui a uns anos vai-se gastar balúrdios para preservação ambiental (especialmente os aquíferos). Mas é assim. 

P.S. A questão do Peak Oil não é acabar o petróleo. É ele ser tão caro que ninguém investe para o extrair. Já este artigo indica que:



> Oil explorers like Exxon Mobil Corp. and OAO Rosneft risk wasting *$1.1 trillion* of investors’ cash through 2025 on expensive, uneconomic projects from the Arctic and deep seas to tar sands, according to a study.
> 
> That’s the sum the industry may spend on developments that need market prices of at least $95 a barrel to break even, the Carbon Tracker Initiative said. The money risks being wasted as the total amount of oil the world can afford to burn without warming the planet to unsafe levels is available from less costly deposits that are economical at $75 a barrel, according to its report.
> 
> ...



http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-05-07/oil-industry-risks-1-1-trillion-of-investor-cash-study.html

Depois não é isso. A Terra agrícola produtiva diminui de ano para ano, os desertos aumentam, a água potável é menor etc etc. O futuro não será risonho mas como tudo na vida a desgraça de uns será o lucro de outros.

Ainda nos extraterrestres, as civilizações antigas geralmente tinham indícios que foram "visitados" por algo externo à Terra. Portanto não é uma questão recente. Cada um com as suas crenças. A realidade apoiará umas e negará outras. É a vida


----------



## camrov8 (9 Mai 2014 às 23:07)

muita coisa pode fazer um eco no radar, especialmente os primarios, e fenomenos não explicados são isso mesmo e por vários motivos, falta de elementos como testemunhas crediveis fotos ou filmes de fraca qualidade e em condições atmosfericas como a noite e nublado, na éra medieval os cometas não tinham explicação hoje quase que são dos objectos mais estudados


----------



## Aurélio (9 Mai 2014 às 23:17)

camrov8 disse:


> muita coisa pode fazer um eco no radar, especialmente os primarios, e fenomenos não explicados são isso mesmo e por vários motivos, falta de elementos como testemunhas crediveis fotos ou filmes de fraca qualidade e em condições atmosfericas como a noite e nublado, na éra medieval os cometas não tinham explicação hoje quase que são dos objectos mais estudados



Vai á NET e procura por videos e fenómenos desses ....
Lembro-me á uns tempos de nos radares ter sido detectado um objecto em deslocamento a alta velocidade de sul para norte, e não foi apenas por instantes, pois durou ainda algum tempo, e tal objecto foi visto por diversas pessoas ....

Há uns tempos atrás no Reino Unido numa localidade foi visto por várias pessoas numa localidade um objecto não identificado com uma trajectoria bastante estranha e fora dos padrões.

Em todo mundo (e portanto não é parónia do mundo ocidental a abusar do Photoshop) e da edição de video que mostram objectos não identificados ....

Em todo o século passado mesmo antes de haver aviões houve avistamentos de objectos não identificados.

Mas pronto a sociedade insister em querer nos impingir como nós devemos pensar, no que acreditar, o que é imoral ou não, o que devemos fazer ou não.

Felizmente eu não sou assim ...


----------



## Orion (9 Mai 2014 às 23:30)

Chamem-me o que quiserem mas aqui vai uma história pessoal:

Há coisa de 7/8 anos estava eu no meu quintal com um par de binóculos. A noite estava limpa e eu, calmamente, aqui e ali a observar as estrelas, nebulosas etc. Olhando para Oeste vejo um objeto muito brilhante, longe e de cor alaranjada a viajar no sentido Norte-Sul. Não sou tão ignorante assim, já vi satélites (como a Estação Espacial) e outros. Aponto os binóculos para o objeto e, para minha grande surpresa, vejo um objeto muito semelhante a um disco voador a viajar a grande velocidade (não me recordo muito bem mas acho que viajava um pouco mais veloz que um satélite convencional). É fulcral acrescentar que o objeto era bastante nítido (não uma "bola" como geralmente aparecem os satélites). Obviamente não preciso de aqui escrever a reação da minha mãe quando a contei o que vi 

De resto, são histórias pessoais e criticar é fácil. Mas ao menos dêem um pouco de crédito a quem conta. Nem todos são aldrabões e algum dia qualquer um de vós pode ter alguma história que toque o inacreditável. Nessa altura vão gostar de ser troçados?

P.S. Não era Vénus (porque era móvel e já vi Vénus através de binóculos) nem um balão meteorológico. São as justificações do costume.

Acrescento ainda que os binóculos eram 10X50. Portanto, bons para astronomia e capazes de obter bons detalhes.

P.S.2 - Este evento durou para aí 30/45 segundos dado a velocidade do objeto e a altura do muro que confina com o meu vizinho abaixo (direção Sul). Mas deu perfeitamente para ver.


----------



## camrov8 (9 Mai 2014 às 23:34)

acredita que não sigo a manada pelo contrario, eu conheço o caso, mas que et´s a picarem uns com os outros. Mas se existem porque não há mais e melhores relatos e mais bem documentados e não a treta dos raptos ou da area 51 é como o loc ness nunca aparece uma imagem clara e nitida, mas de baleias azuis e a propria lula humboldt apareceu, se não existe não podem aparecer imagens claras e nitidas


----------



## Aurélio (9 Mai 2014 às 23:42)

camrov8 disse:


> acredita que não sigo a manada pelo contrario, eu conheço o caso, mas que et´s a picarem uns com os outros. Mas se existem porque não há mais e melhores relatos e mais bem documentados e não a treta dos raptos ou da area 51 é como o loc ness nunca aparece uma imagem clara e nitida, mas de baleias azuis e a propria lula humboldt apareceu, se não existe não podem aparecer imagens claras e nitidas



Se algum dia for uma personagem de telenovela, um jogador de futebol ou um politico aí então já terás os teus relatos fidedignos .... porque a maior parte se comporta como ovelhas, o que alguns dizem é LEI !

A história do Loc Ness, deve ser alguém que resolveu pegar nisso, bateu com a cabeça e lembrou-se disso, o mais engraçado é que parece que mais alguns bateram também !


Seja como for, é como teres uma corda e cada um puxa de um lado, de um lado os que acreditam em tudo, e do outro os que não acreditam em nada ....

PS: Já agora alguém acredita em fenómenos paranormais, ou já ouviram falar em algo do género ???


----------



## Orion (9 Mai 2014 às 23:52)

Aurélio disse:


> Se algum dia for uma personagem de telenovela, um jogador de futebol ou um politico aí então já terás os teus relatos fidedignos .... porque a maior parte se comporta como ovelhas, o que alguns dizem é LEI !
> 
> A história do Loc Ness, deve ser alguém que resolveu pegar nisso, bateu com a cabeça e lembrou-se disso, o mais engraçado é que parece que mais alguns bateram também !
> 
> ...



Fenómenos paranormais, muito há para escrever. O que posso escrever é:

Algum cético que passe a noite em algum edifício em que há vários relatos paranormais (até há locais turísticos). Se não vir que continue cético. Já se vir pode sempre mudar de opinião. Mandar bocas para o ar e criticar outros é que não.


----------



## 1337 (10 Mai 2014 às 00:16)

Certamente esses 2 membros estarão iludidos do que por exemplo a NASA diz, ou então trabalham pra ela- 

A NASA sabe que eles existem, não querem é dizer, voçês não têm nem ideia do que a NASA nos esconde e não nos diz


----------



## camrov8 (10 Mai 2014 às 02:03)

para álem de binoculos tenho um telescopio e sou bastante entusiasta de astronomia e ja passei muitas horas de nariz para o ar porque é um mundo que me fascina e já vi muita coisa, iridios a iss a antiga mir e nunca vi nada de estranho e não por serem famosos que ligo mas quem conta um conto acrescenta um ponto seja quem for. Agora pensa a estrela mais proxima esta a 4 anos luz há haver vida ainda assim é muito quilometro para palmilhar chegar cá e falar logo com o presidente dos USA que lhes diz -epa não se mostrem porque pode haver histeria em massa mas deixem cá ver  a vossa tecnologia. Se fosse verdade não tinhamos de prender astronautas a autenticas bombas para chegar a orbita, já teriamos levitação. A não ser que as leis da fisica estam erradas acho dificil


----------



## camrov8 (10 Mai 2014 às 02:09)

Aurélio
PS: Já agora alguém acredita em fenómenos paranormais, ou já ouviram falar em algo do género ???[/QUOTE]

Francamente acho que são provocados por alterações do estado da mente por vários motivos, que antigamente eram relacionados com demonios como o tardo muito famoso na zona que vivo e na galiza, sei de pessoas que vivem perto de linhas de alta e muito alta tensão e dizem que por exemplo não conseguem dormir em condições


----------



## Orion (10 Mai 2014 às 16:11)

camrov8 disse:


> para álem de binoculos tenho um telescopio e sou bastante entusiasta de astronomia e ja passei muitas horas de nariz para o ar porque é um mundo que me fascina e já vi muita coisa, iridios a iss a antiga mir e nunca vi nada de estranho e não por serem famosos que ligo mas quem conta um conto acrescenta um ponto seja quem for. Agora pensa a estrela mais proxima esta a 4 anos luz há haver vida ainda assim é muito quilometro para palmilhar chegar cá e falar logo com o presidente dos USA que lhes diz -epa não se mostrem porque pode haver histeria em massa mas deixem cá ver  a vossa tecnologia. Se fosse verdade não tinhamos de prender astronautas a autenticas bombas para chegar a orbita, já teriamos levitação. A não ser que as leis da fisica estam erradas acho dificil



É um bocado redutor não achas? Lá por causa que não vês nada de estranho ninguém pode ver nada de estranho. E se veem algo de estranho é porque são ignorantes (não conseguem identificar o objeto). Por essa lógica boa parte das descobertas de astrónomos amadores são mentira porque pronto, tu nunca descobriste algo do género logo é necessariamente mentira o que os outros veem ou fazem.

Quanto a et's e afins, novamente, estás a ser algo linear. Quanto a conspirações, há que ter atenção uma coisa. Seria um bocado ingénuo assumir que quando o Presidente dos EUA muda toda a estrutura da CIA e do Pentágono (por exemplo) mudam. Não é o caso. Presidentes vão e vêm mas a estrutura base dessas instituições continua igual. Aliás, qualquer pessoa que queira dizer a "verdade" é ridicularizado porque as pessoas não têm crença. É deveras conveniente não é?

Quanto a fenómenos paranormais, as linhas de alta tensão causam distúrbios nas pessoas. Mas novamente, e em locais onde não há linhas de alta tensão e há fenómenos paranormais? É só as linhas de alta tensão que causam isso? Se não são, o que pode ser mais?

Por fim, e ainda em relação aos et's já pus noutro tópico o ex-ministro da defesa do canadá a falar sobre eles. Como é óbvio acha tudo que é doido. Nem sempre o que parece é. Não significa que uma "raça extraterrestre" (eu tenho outra opinião sobre este assunto) lide com as situações como nós (chegar, dizer olá). Quanto sabemos até pode ter sido construída uma base no outro lado da lua desde os anos 70 e ninguém saberia. Somos um grão de areia no nosso sistema solar (quanto mais no universo) e mandar bocas tendo em conta esse estatuto não é mais que vaidade e ignorância.

Nem conhecemos o fundo do nossos oceanos quanto mais o que há nesta realidade.


----------



## Orion (10 Mai 2014 às 16:31)

Quanto a discutir teorias da conspiração, mandar bocas sem informação é foleiro. Aqui vai uma compliação provocadora:

http://listverse.com/2012/12/28/10-reasons-the-moon-landings-could-be-a-hoax/

De resto, as pessoas em geral têm dificuldade em assumir que os governos mentem. Isso e pensar que os grandes eventos são difíceis de serem escondidos. Bom, para isso contribui a descrença geral (como por exemplo a aterragem na lua) e o longo tempo até que as informações sejam desclassificadas. Quando elas são disponibilizadas as pessoas já nem se interessam (Alguém se lembra da destruição do Haiti? Ainda há muita calamidade lá mas já ninguém se lembra).

Um vídeo sobre os "fios":


----------



## Aurélio (10 Mai 2014 às 16:44)

camrov8 disse:


> Aurélio
> PS: Já agora alguém acredita em fenómenos paranormais, ou já ouviram falar em algo do género ???



Francamente acho que são provocados por alterações do estado da mente por vários motivos, que antigamente eram relacionados com demonios como o tardo muito famoso na zona que vivo e na galiza, sei de pessoas que vivem perto de linhas de alta e muito alta tensão e dizem que por exemplo não conseguem dormir em condições[/QUOTE]


Não tem nada a ver ....não é disso que estou a falar !

Uma coisa é perturbações psiquicas outras é certos fenómenos que por vezes acontecem em certas casas, e referenciadas por diferentes pessoas. Estarão todas com a mesma "alteração do estado da mente"


----------



## Aurélio (10 Mai 2014 às 16:47)

camrov8 disse:


> para álem de binoculos tenho um telescopio e sou bastante entusiasta de astronomia e ja passei muitas horas de nariz para o ar porque é um mundo que me fascina e já vi muita coisa, iridios a iss a antiga mir e nunca vi nada de estranho e não por serem famosos que ligo mas quem conta um conto acrescenta um ponto seja quem for. Agora pensa a estrela mais proxima esta a 4 anos luz há haver vida ainda assim é muito quilometro para palmilhar chegar cá e falar logo com o presidente dos USA que lhes diz -epa não se mostrem porque pode haver histeria em massa mas deixem cá ver  a vossa tecnologia. Se fosse verdade não tinhamos de prender astronautas a autenticas bombas para chegar a orbita, já teriamos levitação. A não ser que as leis da fisica estam erradas acho dificil



Sim porque nós os maiores do Universo, ninguém é mais bonito, mais inteligente e "mais" avançado do que nós .....
Uma coisa é achar que somos os únicos, outra é achar que mesmo que existam outros, nós somos os mais espertos.


----------



## camrov8 (10 Mai 2014 às 19:31)

como já disse acredito em vida extraterrestre , na terra foram necessarios 3,5 mil milhões de anos para aparecer vida inteligente e so há cinquenta anos vamos ao espaço, não acredito que um ser que conseguisse vencer a distancia até cá não se mostrasse fosse para o que fosse atacar ou outro, secalhar as nossas leis da fisica estão certas e ninguem pode fugir-lhes


----------



## Orion (10 Mai 2014 às 21:40)

Quanto à levitação, bom, há quem pense que os nazis bem que tentaram desenvolver a tecnologia. Em português:


----------



## camrov8 (11 Mai 2014 às 02:44)

Orion disse:


> Quanto à levitação, bom, há quem pense que os nazis bem que tentaram desenvolver a tecnologia. Em português:
> 
> o famoso sino nazi épa ir contra a gravidade custa muita energia não sei se engulo


----------



## Agreste (11 Mai 2014 às 12:17)

Levitar a uma velocidade considerável é possível, o que não é até ao momento possível é mudar a trajectoria sem perder velocidade, como se fosse um ressalto numa tabela de uma mesa de snooker. 

Muitos dos videos disponíveis sugerem movimentos impossíveis de copiar com os meios que temos disponíveis, portanto não são verdadeiros.


----------



## Albifriorento (11 Mai 2014 às 16:00)

camrov8 disse:


> O objecto mais rapido feito pelo ser humano é a new horizons e tem a uma aerodinamica semelhante a uma casa. e vai numa trajectoria que só pode ser alterada por meio de propulsão motores ionicos, e não vai parar para ver plutão mas mais como turista japonês muitas fotos e videos pois só para quando bater em algo. quanto à imagem é a interacção entre o campo electromagnetico e o plasma. O resto é o cérebro a preencher



Uma pequena correcção, o objecto mais rápido é na verdade a Voyager 2, a New Horizons é o objecto com a maior aceleração... Já agora, apesar de não estar prevista nenhuma paragem em Plutão, ela na realidade irá abrandar e muito a sua velocidade, razão pela qual esteja previsto que não consiga sequer bater o recorde da Voyager 2.



Aurélio disse:


> Vai á NET e procura por videos e fenómenos desses ....
> Lembro-me á uns tempos de nos radares ter sido detectado um objecto em deslocamento a alta velocidade de sul para norte, e não foi apenas por instantes, pois durou ainda algum tempo, e tal objecto foi visto por diversas pessoas ....


Houve um objecto em 2004, se não me engano, que foi fotografado sobre o alqueva, e depois a Força Aéria confimou o eco do radar. Era desse que estavas a falar??



Aurélio disse:


> Em todo mundo (e portanto não é parónia do mundo ocidental a abusar do Photoshop) e da edição de video que mostram objectos não identificados ....


Tens de admitir no entanto que 90% dos videos do youtube, e outros, são falso.



Aurélio disse:


> Em todo o século passado mesmo antes de haver aviões houve avistamentos de objectos não identificados.


Alguns geólogos afirmam que determinados eventos podem libertar plasma na atmosfera, o que por vezes cria orbes com comportamentos erráticos. Esses orbes também estão frequentemente associados á trovoada.



Aurélio disse:


> Mas pronto a sociedade insister em querer nos impingir como nós devemos pensar, no que acreditar, o que é imoral ou não, o que devemos fazer ou não.
> 
> Felizmente eu não sou assim ...



Aurélio, estamos a 4.2 anos Luz de distância do sistema mais próximo (Alpha Centauri), os presentes modelos matemáticos excluem a possibilidade de ser possivel acelar matéria a velocidades superiores a 98-99% da velocidade da Luz, e as implicações de se acelarar matéria a essas velocidades implicam perturbações no espaço-tempo, por outro lado sabemos que não há nenhum planeta habitado nos 20 anos luz que rodeiam o nosso sistema, o que significa, que qualquer ser inteligente que venha de fora da Terra terá sempre que vir de distâncias superiores a 20 anos Luz... isso normalmente significaria viagens na Ordem dos 150-200 anos para por exemplo, dar um saltinho (lol, um saltinho) a Gliese 586...

No entanto, não sou arrogante ao ponte de dizer não áquilo que desconheço... Ontem á noite estava a ver o Star Trek, e lembrei-me que alguns físicos teorizaram que fazendo um bolha warp á volta de uma nave talvez fosse possível dobrar o espaço-tempo, e apanhar um atalho, ou seja, se considerarmos o universo como uma folha de papel, o caminho mais curto entre o ponto A e B, seria dobrando a folha de papel com o ponto A exactamente sobre o ponto B... O problema desta teoria, é que teóricamente seria necessário um buraco negro super massivo para conseguir realizar tal proeza...

Se os ET's existirem, e eu não nego a sua existência nalgum ponto distante do universo, simplesmente duvido que consigam deslocar-se até aqui, e isto, ao contrário do que você diz, não são crendices da sociedade, mas sim factos científicos... Para que esses ET's conseguirem viajar até aqui, teriam de ter uma percepção e entendimento completamente diferente daquilo que conhecemos... Sem óbviamente cair na falância de dizer que sabemos tudo, porque óbviamente não sabemos.

O dia em que veja algo que não possa explicar, então darei a mão á palmatória... Até lá...


----------



## Aurélio (11 Mai 2014 às 17:38)

> Houve um objecto em 2004, se não me engano, que foi fotografado sobre o alqueva, e depois a Força Aéria confimou o eco do radar. Era desse que estavas a falar??



Não, foi um que foi muito falado na altura, e nada em contrário foi confirmado, foi um objecto não identificado a sobrevoar o litoral norte e centro, a grande velocidade, e foi detectado por vários radares até desaparecer algures na região norte ....




> Tens de admitir no entanto que 90% dos videos do youtube, e outros, são falso.


Não vejo YouTube e perçebo sempre onde está uma montagem e onde não está ....




> Alguns geólogos afirmam que determinados eventos podem libertar plasma na atmosfera, o que por vezes cria orbes com comportamentos erráticos. Esses orbes também estão frequentemente associados á trovoada.


Como já disse anteriormente, quando se trata de luzes 90% dos casos são ilusões, mas a isso nem ligo ...





> Aurélio, estamos a 4.2 anos Luz de distância do sistema mais próximo (Alpha Centauri), os presentes modelos matemáticos excluem a possibilidade de ser possivel acelar matéria a velocidades superiores a 98-99% da velocidade da Luz, e as implicações de se acelarar matéria a essas velocidades implicam perturbações no espaço-tempo, por outro lado sabemos que não há nenhum planeta habitado nos 20 anos luz que rodeiam o nosso sistema, o que significa, que qualquer ser inteligente que venha de fora da Terra terá sempre que vir de distâncias superiores a 20 anos Luz... isso normalmente significaria viagens na Ordem dos 150-200 anos para por exemplo, dar um saltinho (lol, um saltinho) a Gliese 586...



Vai ver os modelos matemáticos existentes há cerca de 100 anos, e vê quais eram os limites, podes agora dizer ou dizerem quais os limites fisicos, e podem ter razão, mas isso é sempre de acordo com aquilo que conheçemos nesta altura.

Acredito mesmo que estamos á beira de uma nova quase "revolução industrial" que acredito que possa surgir quando se descobrir um novo tipo de matéria, talvez daqui a uns 20 anos, e falo essencialmente ao nivel da "deslocação" ...

Penso que no futuro vai utilizar bastante a energia nuclear em grandes deslocamentos, mas que no futuro será muito mais segura !!

Só mais uma coisa o conhecimento não tem limites, sempre evoluimos e vamos continuar a evoluir até ao dia que o Homem aniquilar os recursos do nosso planeta e tivermos que emigrar ....para outros planetas !


----------



## camrov8 (11 Mai 2014 às 18:36)

esse do alqueva não conhecia, o que foi muito badalado foi de uma bola de luz que vinha de sul para norte a grande velocidade e houve um eco nos radares, mas as testemunhas não eram coerentes uns diziam que fazia barulho outros já não fazia barulho, so se sabe que seguiu em linha recta


----------



## Aurélio (11 Mai 2014 às 18:43)

camrov8 disse:


> esse do alqueva não conhecia, o que foi muito badalado foi de uma bola de luz que vinha de sul para norte a grande velocidade e houve um eco nos radares, mas as testemunhas não eram coerentes uns diziam que fazia barulho outros já não fazia barulho, so se sabe que seguiu em linha recta



Talvez tenha sido isso, mas nunca ouvi falar em bola de luz, mas nunca ninguém conseguiu explicar o facto ....


----------



## Albifriorento (11 Mai 2014 às 18:46)

Aurélio disse:


> Vai ver os modelos matemáticos existentes há cerca de 100 anos, e vê quais eram os limites, podes agora dizer ou dizerem quais os limites fisicos, e podem ter razão, mas isso é sempre de acordo com aquilo que conheçemos nesta altura.


Hoje, tal como á 100 anos atrás, temos a teoria da relatividade de Eistein, e esta, molda todas as outras... As diferenças entre hoje, e há 100 anos, do ponto de vista de saber adquirido não é assim tanto... È claro que também vai sendo cada vez mais difícil provar novas teorias, mas as diferenças não são assim tantas.

Já agora, a teoria de A. Eistein, a da relatividade foi comprovada apenas em 1918 se não estou em erro.



Aurélio disse:


> Acredito mesmo que estamos á beira de uma nova quase "revolução industrial" que acredito que possa surgir quando se descobrir um novo tipo de matéria, talvez daqui a uns 20 anos, e falo essencialmente ao nivel da "deslocação" ...


Que talvez já até conheçamos, fala-se muito na matéria negra actualmente, e apesar de sabermos que existe, porque podemos medir a sua massa, não temos absolutamente forma alguma de a entendermos...

Por isso, a sua afirmação até é bastante provável  . Agora, matéria a nível de deslocação?? Quer dizer, material de construção, ou está a falar de gasoil... desculpe, fonte de energia? Se é de fonte de energia tal também já foi preconizado, visto que muitos preconizam que antimatéria poderia ser utilizada como fonte de energia para deslocações espaciais.



Aurélio disse:


> Penso que no futuro vai utilizar bastante a energia nuclear em grandes deslocamentos, mas que no futuro será muito mais segura !!


Isso é exactamente o que todos queremos.



Aurélio disse:


> Só mais uma coisa o conhecimento não tem limites, sempre evoluimos e vamos continuar a evoluir até ao dia que o Homem aniquilar os recursos do nosso planeta e tivermos que emigrar ....para outros planetas !


Até porque ouvi dizer por aí, que o nosso amiguito Solito está a ficar obeso  .



camrov8 disse:


> esse do alqueva não conhecia, o que foi muito badalado foi de uma bola de luz que vinha de sul para norte a grande velocidade e houve um eco nos radares, mas as testemunhas não eram coerentes uns diziam que fazia barulho outros já não fazia barulho, so se sabe que seguiu em linha recta


 Foi bastante falado, a foto apareceu na capa de um Jornal diário, e os vários canais fizeram reportagens sobre o assunto... Vou ver se encontro alguma no tube.

Edit: Cá está ele, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VEHSnPXa6w


----------



## camrov8 (11 Mai 2014 às 20:06)

a teoria da relatividade foi atestada com uma fotografia tirada num eclipse em cabo verde e mesmo assim é posta a prova todos os dias com experiencias como no cerne. quanto a energia do futuro penso que será nuclear mas em vez da fissão será a fusão muito mais segura e capas de gerar mais potência


----------



## girassol (12 Mai 2014 às 14:56)

Boa tarde,

Eu adoro este tipo de tópicos, principalmente quando se fala de que se vê o que inconscientemente queremos ver.

Agora já me deixei disto mas há uns anos o meu hobbie era ver mosaicos, como gosto de Geologia e não sou entendido, passei umas horas durante uns dias a ver com detalhe algumas imagens de Marte.

É um planeta que tem formações que associamos logo a "coisas" que conhecemos.

Vou deixar aqui uma que guardo sempre com receio porque dependendo do dia em que olhe para ela vejo sempre algo diferente 







Retirada da zona delineada.






Cumps


----------



## Albifriorento (12 Mai 2014 às 19:53)

camrov8 disse:


> a teoria da relatividade foi atestada com uma fotografia tirada num eclipse em cabo verde


A foto de Cabo Verde foi inconclusiva, a foto que finalmente provou a teoria foi tirada na Australia se não estou em erro.



camrov8 disse:


> e mesmo assim é posta a prova todos os dias com experiencias como no cerne.


Na realidade, ainda se desconhece todas as suas aplicações, o Aurélio falava na evolução dos modelos matemáticos dos últimos 100 anos, essa evolução foi á volta da teoria da relatividade, pois ainda hoje, a sua envolvência ainda nos surpreende, e ainda descobrimos novas aplicações para esta.



camrov8 disse:


> quanto a energia do futuro penso que será nuclear mas em vez da fissão será a fusão muito mais segura e capas de gerar mais potência


Pessoalmente não gosto da Fusão, simplesmente porque o seu sub-produto é um gás chamado hélio que não nos serve para muito... Iremos converter águas (que é a maior fonte de Hidrogénio aqui na terra) para obter hélio e energia... Penso que a água já é sufecientemente preciosa para a desperdiçar-mos, mas isto sou só eu.


----------



## camrov8 (12 Mai 2014 às 20:25)

A teoria foi provada com a foto de cabo verde e atestada com muitas outras, e continua a ser posta a prova, ainda a pouco tempo erros nos nas contas do cerne colocaram em xeque a teoria mas mais tarde foi corrigida e mantem-se viva. so por  curiosidade Einstein adiou a publicação por ele proprio ter duvidas, quanto a energia acho que é mesmo  a fusão a produção é monstruosa em comparação a energia nuclear é um fosforo


----------



## blade (15 Mai 2014 às 19:12)

Aurélio disse:


> Só mais uma coisa o conhecimento não tem limites, sempre evoluimos e vamos continuar a evoluir até ao dia que o Homem aniquilar os recursos do nosso planeta e tivermos que emigrar ....para outros planetas !



Está ser planeado a colonialização de marte para 2025  Mas só têm bilhete de ida 
Ir À lua gasta-se o mesmo combustível do que ir a marte? porque sair do planeta é igual, no espaço é vacuo não há atrito por isso deve ir a velocidade constante.

Existe a matéria negra que corresponde a mais matéria do que a matéria  porque tem + massa penso eu mas o problema é que não se sabe o que é mas sabe que se existe .

Para além dessas teorias de deslocação no espaço ouvi dizer que quanto maior a velocidade a que se viaja menos o tempo passa por nós é verdade?


----------



## camrov8 (15 Mai 2014 às 19:40)

blade disse:


> Está ser planeado a colonialização de marte para 2025  Mas só têm bilhete de ida
> Ir À lua gasta-se o mesmo combustível do que ir a marte? porque sair do planeta é igual, no espaço é vacuo não há atrito por isso deve ir a velocidade constante.
> 
> Existe a matéria negra que corresponde a mais matéria do que a matéria  porque tem + massa penso eu mas o problema é que não se sabe o que é mas sabe que se existe .
> ...



é uma permissa d ateoria de einstein tem a ver com a maneira que o espaço tempo estão ligados


----------



## Scan_Ferr (15 Mai 2014 às 21:35)

blade disse:


> Está ser planeado a colonialização de marte para 2025  Mas só têm bilhete de ida
> Ir À lua gasta-se o mesmo combustível do que ir a marte? porque sair do planeta é igual, no espaço é vacuo não há atrito por isso deve ir a velocidade constante.
> 
> Existe a matéria negra que corresponde a mais matéria do que a matéria  porque tem + massa penso eu mas o problema é que não se sabe o que é mas sabe que se existe .
> ...



Vê a nova série Cosmos com o Neil DeGrasse Tyson.


----------



## blade (16 Mai 2014 às 09:34)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Vê a nova série Cosmos com o Neil DeGrasse Tyson.



Do NG channel? isso é muito aborrecido para mim não aguento 1 hora ver isso  Prefiro ver mais ação , mas tem alguma coisa de especial?


----------



## Thomar (16 Mai 2014 às 10:38)

blade disse:


> Do NG channel? isso é muito aborrecido para mim não aguento 1 hora ver isso  Prefiro ver mais ação , mas tem alguma coisa de especial?



A série é muito boa!
Podes saber mais aqui: http://natgeotv.com/pt/cosmos/sobre


----------



## Zé Carapau (4 Jun 2014 às 20:05)

Uma vez quando estava a pesca, observei durante uns 15 minutos uma luz ténue esverdeada, aquilo ia para cima, para baixo e não emitia som nenhum, fiquei muito intrigado com aquilo, até que cheguei a conclusão que era um pirilampo,  já tinha bebido algumas cervejolas, por isso digo, nem tudo o que parece, é!


----------



## Orion (31 Out 2014 às 01:48)

> Aliens, some as old as 200 years, are real and have visited Earth, a former Lockheed Martin senior scientist has claimed. In his final moments, he provided “photo evidence” while sharing his personal experiences of UFOs and extraterrestrials.
> 
> The controversial 33-minute video was made shortly before Boyd Bushman died on August 7, 2014. However, the footage has only recently emerged and is starting to garner widespread attention.
> 
> ...



RT


----------



## camrov8 (31 Out 2014 às 19:46)

lá por ser da lockheed é um promenor, o James Watson que co-descobriu o adn disse que os negros eram inferiores aos brancos por isso lá por serem especialistas em algo lhes dá credibilidade a tudo, são pessoas como as outra como as outras


----------



## fishisco (16 Nov 2014 às 22:55)

alguem aqui ja ouviu falar em "cabelos de anjo"?


----------



## camrov8 (16 Nov 2014 às 23:00)

nop


----------



## fishisco (16 Nov 2014 às 23:02)

li hj umas coisas e parece q n ha justificacao cientifica p coisa.


----------



## frederico (7 Abr 2015 às 20:57)

Recordo que quando era criança ouvia falar em casa de dois casos que terão ocorrido em finais dos anos 80 ou início dos 90, um deles foi o OVNI da Aldeia Nova, o meu avô conhecia gente que dizia ter avistado o aparelho, o outro caso é o da «luz» de Tavira, que numa manhã terá perseguido algumas pessoas na cidade e arredores.

PS: na faculdade também me falaram do OVNI que apareceu em Alfena há 20 anos.


----------



## camrov8 (7 Abr 2015 às 22:40)

o problema é que quando não se entende o que se passa tende-se a dizer que são ufo's, antigamente eram anjos ou demónios. Acredito em vida para alem deste planeta mas et's com este tipo de provas. O problema está entre as nossas orelhas temos de por sentido em tudo, como o pé grande e amigos nunca se acha nada de concreto, podem vir com cenas de animais recentemente descobertos. Pois mas existem fotos e provas como é o caso do celacanto


----------



## frederico (7 Abr 2015 às 23:49)

No caso de Alfena existem fotos. 

O mais provável é estarmos perante experiências militares de outros países. À luz dos conhecimentos científicos actuais as viagens entre sistemas solares são totalmente impossíveis.


----------



## Orion (28 Mai 2015 às 21:29)

Depois de ver um documentário na TV, deixo aqui um caso muito interessante (que penso que ainda não foi publicado):


----------



## Orion (28 Mai 2015 às 21:34)

E o outro caso muito interessante:


----------



## 1337 (28 Mai 2015 às 21:51)

A desculpa é sempre de testes ou experiências militares, mesmo que algumas seja isso, a verdade é que muitas delas não o são,acredito que haja vida e seres tecnologicamente muito mais avançados que nós, além de milhões de vídeos, é nítido e certo que muita gente sabe de coisas e escondem há população em geral.


----------



## Orion (28 Mai 2015 às 22:26)

1337 disse:


> A desculpa é sempre de testes ou experiências militares, mesmo que algumas seja isso, a verdade é que muitas delas não o são,acredito que haja vida e seres tecnologicamente muito mais avançados que nós, além de milhões de vídeos, é nítido e certo que muita gente sabe de coisas e escondem há população em geral.



Por acaso é um belo ornamento para atrair turismo isso  Assumindo que há visitas desconhecidas o principal problema reside no motivo. E como é costume nesse tipo de coisas a verdade desaparece num mar de mentiras. A generalização interfere com pequenos pormenores.


----------



## jorgeanimal (29 Mai 2015 às 09:15)

1337 disse:


> A desculpa é sempre de testes ou experiências militares, mesmo que algumas seja isso, a verdade é que muitas delas não o são,acredito que haja vida e seres tecnologicamente muito mais avançados que nós, além de milhões de vídeos, é nítido e certo que muita gente sabe de coisas e escondem há população em geral.


ahah

uau, uma nave espacial a ser transportada sem estar escondida...e para não haver dúvidas ainda lhe puseram um projector de luz.


----------



## 1337 (29 Mai 2015 às 10:55)

jorgeanimal disse:


> ahah
> 
> uau, uma nave espacial a ser transportada sem estar escondida...e para não haver dúvidas ainda lhe puseram um projector de luz.


"Vou fumar um charro em frente á polícia, assim nunca vão pensar que é droga"


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Mai 2015 às 12:43)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northrop_Grumman_X-47B

Vá lá, há que ter um bocado de senso comum também. Esse drone tem andado em testes ultimamente e quando transportado é tapado com uma película protetora.


----------



## Paulo H (29 Mai 2015 às 13:19)

SpiderVV disse:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northrop_Grumman_X-47B
> 
> Vá lá, há que ter um bocado de senso comum também. Esse drone tem andado em testes ultimamente e quando transportado é tapado com uma película protetora.



Sim, provavelmente é um drone.

É demasiado pequeno para ser um bombardeiro tipo B-2 Stealth, que tem as seguintes dimensões:

Comprimento 21 m 
Envergadura 52,4 m 
Altura 5,18 m 
Área (asas) 478 m²

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/B-2_Spirit

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...es-picture-perfect-beach-deserted-island.html


----------



## rbsmr (29 Mai 2015 às 15:32)

Antes de analisar o fenómeno OVNI será aconselhável ler primeiro o livro do discípulo de Freud, Carl Jung, " Um Mito Moderno Sobre Coisas Vistas no Céu"


----------



## Orion (29 Mai 2015 às 15:40)

SpiderVV disse:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northrop_Grumman_X-47B
> 
> Vá lá, há que ter um bocado de senso comum também. Esse drone tem andado em testes ultimamente e quando transportado é tapado com uma película protetora.



Primeiro duvidei mas a nave pode ser desmontada. Outros casos:

http://www.nbcnews.com/id/45744133/...ufo-towed-down-kansas-street-truth-out-there/

e 




rbsmr disse:


> Antes de analisar o fenómeno OVNI será aconselhável ler primeiro o livro do discípulo de Freud, Carl Jung, " Um Mito Moderno Sobre Coisas Vistas no Céu"



É uma opinião. Mas hoje em dia a forma mais eficaz de abafar é dissidência ou opiniões contrárias é chamá-los de loucos da conspiração. Mas não é só nesse campo. Até na política usa-se muito isso.


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2015 às 22:16)

*Ronald Reagan Sees a UFO*

http://science.howstuffworks.com/space/aliens-ufos/ronald-reagan-ufo.htm


----------



## 1337 (3 Set 2015 às 03:37)

Orion disse:


> *Ronald Reagan Sees a UFO*
> 
> http://science.howstuffworks.com/space/aliens-ufos/ronald-reagan-ufo.htm


Os drones já eram sofisticados como o caraças nessa altura


----------



## Orion (22 Set 2015 às 14:02)

NSA whistleblower Edward Snowden has extraordinarily claimed that aliens are real - and they are trying to make contact with us.

Snowden, who leaked classified files that exposed government agencies spying on civilians, is currently in hiding in Russia but his latest revelations are anything but low key.

The 32-year-old claims that aliens are actively looking for life on other planets - and that the noise from satellites is proof that they exist.

http://news.yahoo.com/edward-snowden-aliens-are-trying-to-contact-114645582.html


----------



## Orion (25 Out 2015 às 23:35)




----------



## Albifriorento (26 Out 2015 às 11:24)

@Orion
Epá, eu fiquei chocado com essa imagem, então a USS Enterprise tá aí e não arranjavam aí espaço para uma daquelas naves do Star Wars? lol

Agora a sério, eu que sempre fui um céptico assumido em relação a estas coisas, em Setembro passado, já não me lembro o dia, estava na varanda a olhar para cima (coisa de meteolouco, vá-se lá saber) e vi um objecto engraçado, era branco, ou aparentava sê-lo, avançava em linha recta, e pensei, ena, mas que belo avião, até que reparei que não ouvia absolutamente nada... Passaram-se dois minutos e comecei a ouvir um barulho, olhei para cima e e lá estava um belo avião, com um belo rasto dos motores. Agora, se um deixou um rasto bem visível, porque é que o primeiro não?


----------



## Paulo H (26 Out 2015 às 11:57)

Albifriorento disse:


> @Orion
> Epá, eu fiquei chocado com essa imagem, então a USS Enterprise tá aí e não arranjavam aí espaço para uma daquelas naves do Star Wars? lol
> 
> Agora a sério, eu que sempre fui um céptico assumido em relação a estas coisas, em Setembro passado, já não me lembro o dia, estava na varanda a olhar para cima (coisa de meteolouco, vá-se lá saber) e vi um objecto engraçado, era branco, ou aparentava sê-lo, avançava em linha recta, e pensei, ena, mas que belo avião, até que reparei que não ouvia absolutamente nada... Passaram-se dois minutos e comecei a ouvir um barulho, olhei para cima e e lá estava um belo avião, com um belo rasto dos motores. Agora, se um deixou um rasto bem visível, porque é que o primeiro não?



Alguns aviões deixam rasto, outros não.

A razão prende-se com a altitude a que circulam, 500m mais baixo ou 500 m mais alto, faz diferença porque navegam em condições atmosféricas distintas.

Depende se haverá condições para condensação do vapor de água, à altitude / local que circula.

O rasto branco só é visível quando há condensação, caso contrário o rasto é de fumo cinzento/negro. Uma vez, num voo de lisboa  Frankfurt, tive a oportunidade de visualizar o cruzamento com outro avião. Foi impressionante visualizar um ponto branco que se aproxima, tornando-se em forma de avião, depois vê-lo cruzar à tua frente e deixar de o ver (tudo isto em 4 ou  5 segundos) à velocidade de cruzeiro, e o rasto de fumo negro é bem visível (quantidade brutal mesmo), não tendo deixado rasto condensado!


----------



## Orion (28 Abr 2020 às 21:09)




----------



## Albifriorento (29 Abr 2020 às 18:28)

Bom, eu não sou muito de acreditar em Ovnis, mas hoje o CM trazia esta pequena notícia.


> Mistério no céu em noite de quarentena
> Um Objecto Voador Não Identificado (OVNI) foi avistado em Odivelas, Peniche e Avis na noite de segunda-feira. O astrónomo Rui Agostinho afastou a possibilidade de ser um cometa. Hoje, passa pela Terra o asteróide 1998-OR2, mas não é visível a olho nú.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Abr 2020 às 18:35)

Albifriorento disse:


> Bom, eu não sou muito de acreditar em Ovnis, mas hoje o CM trazia esta pequena notícia.



Talvez tenha sido isto: https://www.radiovaledominho.com/galiza-nao-era-um-meteoro-um-meteorito-saiba-era-bola-fogo/


----------



## Albifriorento (29 Abr 2020 às 18:44)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Talvez tenha sido isto: https://www.radiovaledominho.com/galiza-nao-era-um-meteoro-um-meteorito-saiba-era-bola-fogo/


Possivelmente, o artigo é também ele demasiado vago.


----------



## camrov8 (29 Abr 2020 às 22:33)

é natural a única coisa estranha é ter sido por estes lados, geralmente fazem com que a reentrada seja feita no pacifico longe de tudo


----------



## Albifriorento (30 Abr 2020 às 11:36)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Talvez tenha sido isto: https://www.radiovaledominho.com/galiza-nao-era-um-meteoro-um-meteorito-saiba-era-bola-fogo/



OK, está explicado. Hoje o CM trás outro artigo, o avistamento foi na realidade a Estação Espacial Internacional, que cruzou os céus de Portugal exactamente à mesma hora dos avistamentos .


----------



## belem (30 Abr 2020 às 12:41)




----------



## Happy (30 Abr 2020 às 16:50)

Nesta altura e com o que se está a passar nos EUA dá muito jeito mandar isto para o ar!!


----------



## frederico (30 Abr 2020 às 17:20)

fishisco disse:


> alguem aqui ja ouviu falar em "cabelos de anjo"?



Quem me falou disso pela primeira vez foi uma rapariga de Fátima, quando me contou o que a avó dizia ter visto no tal dia do milagre do Sol. Pelos vistos é uma espécie de susbtância que cai do céu e se desfaz ao contacto com a pele e com superfícies, parecem uns fios de teias de aranha. Portugal foi talvez o único país do mundo que conseguiu armazenar essa substância, foi um professor de Évora que colheu e armazenou, mas o laboratório em Lisboa onde estava conservada sofreu um incêndio depois do 25 de Abril e perdeu-se tudo.


----------



## 1337 (30 Abr 2020 às 20:51)

Happy disse:


> Nesta altura e com o que se está a passar nos EUA dá muito jeito mandar isto para o ar!!


Aos anos que isto já se sabe, nunca quiseram foi tornar público e dizer que os vídeos são verdadeiros. O timing é que pronto...


----------



## Albifriorento (1 Mai 2020 às 13:16)

frederico disse:


> Quem me falou disso pela primeira vez foi uma rapariga de Fátima, quando me contou o que a avó dizia ter visto no tal dia do milagre do Sol. Pelos vistos é uma espécie de susbtância que cai do céu e se desfaz ao contacto com a pele e com superfícies, parecem uns fios de teias de aranha. Portugal foi talvez o único país do mundo que conseguiu armazenar essa substância, foi um professor de Évora que colheu e armazenou, mas o laboratório em Lisboa onde estava conservada sofreu um incêndio depois do 25 de Abril e perdeu-se tudo.



Provávelmente teias de aranha ou algo do género, algumas espécies de aranha (aranhas minúsculas) são conhecidas por conseguirem subir bem alto, até à estratosfera.

Aqui há um par de anos Castelo Branco ficou cheia de teias de aranha por todos os lados, se não me engano, o @Paulo H chegou a reportar isso aqui no fórum.


----------



## Albifriorento (30 Ago 2020 às 21:09)

Bom, antes de mais, deixo bem claro que não acredito em coisas sobrenaturais. Para mim, um OVNI, é tão somente isso, um Objecto Voador Não Identificado.

Pela primeira vez na vida vi algo no céu que não faz sentido. Estava, há coisa de 8-10m atrás a fumar o meu cigarro na varanda, calho a olhar para Júpiter e vejo um objecto brilhante a cruzar o céu a toda a velocidade, com uma magnitude semelhante à de Júpiter, embora completamente branco, vi o objecto durante coisa de 2-3 segundos (se calhar nem isso) e depois simplesmente desapareceu. È estranho que um objecto de tal magnitude tenha simplesmente desaparecido em tão pouco tempo. Parecia-me um avião, voava a direito, e não me apercebi de qualquer arco descendente, o que poderá significar que não se tratava de um meteorito.

As minhas teorias:
- Um satélite a receber reflexo do sol (apesar de já estar escuro, ainda havia uma ligeira claridade)
- Um raio cósmico que me tenha entrado pela retina. Os astronautas estão sempre a descrever coisas semelhantes.


----------



## camrov8 (30 Ago 2020 às 22:54)

podia ser um satélite , ou uma estrela cadente Agosto é prodigo em chuvas de estrelas, quanto ao raio cosmico ,  a casos e são provocados por neutrinos , efectivamente os astronautas relatavam ver flaches mesmo com os olhos fechados


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Abr 2021 às 20:46)

*Pentágono confirma autenticidade de vídeo e imagens de óvnis partilhados na internet em 2019*

https://ionline.sapo.pt/artigo/7324...artilhados-na-internet-em-2019?seccao=Mundo_i

Eles andem aí...


----------



## supercell (23 Abr 2021 às 21:26)

Albifriorento disse:


> Bom, antes de mais, deixo bem claro que não acredito em coisas sobrenaturais. Para mim, um OVNI, é tão somente isso, um Objecto Voador Não Identificado.
> 
> Pela primeira vez na vida vi algo no céu que não faz sentido. Estava, há coisa de 8-10m atrás a fumar o meu cigarro na varanda, calho a olhar para Júpiter e vejo um objecto brilhante a cruzar o céu a toda a velocidade, com uma magnitude semelhante à de Júpiter, embora completamente branco, vi o objecto durante coisa de 2-3 segundos (se calhar nem isso) e depois simplesmente desapareceu. È estranho que um objecto de tal magnitude tenha simplesmente desaparecido em tão pouco tempo. Parecia-me um avião, voava a direito, e não me apercebi de qualquer arco descendente, o que poderá significar que não se tratava de um meteorito.
> 
> ...



Era a estação espacial internacional muito provavelmente


----------



## Albifriorento (24 Abr 2021 às 10:44)

supercell disse:


> Era a estação espacial internacional muito provavelmente


Eu já vi a ISS, e a ISS não desaparece de vista em coisa de segundos.


----------



## supercell (24 Abr 2021 às 15:04)

Albifriorento disse:


> Eu já vi a ISS, e a ISS não desaparece de vista em coisa de segundos.


Pois isso de aparecer e desaparecer rápido é estranho, devia demorar 1 ou 2 minutos. 
Pode ser um meteoro também, dependendo da trajetória


----------



## Albifriorento (24 Abr 2021 às 15:11)

supercell disse:


> Pois isso de aparecer e desaparecer rápido é estranho, devia demorar 1 ou 2 minutos.
> Pode ser um meteoro também, dependendo da trajetória


Eu exclui o meteoro por causa da trajectória, não era descendente. A magnitude aumentou e depois diminuiu sem mais.


----------



## Toby (24 Abr 2021 às 15:49)

supercell disse:


> Pois isso de aparecer e desaparecer rápido é estranho, devia demorar 1 ou 2 minutos.
> Pode ser um meteoro também, dependendo da trajetória



Um meteorito tem sempre um rasto gasoso ou/e poeirento na fusão.


----------



## Orion (24 Abr 2021 às 16:16)

Albifriorento disse:


> vejo um objecto brilhante a cruzar o céu a toda a velocidade, com uma magnitude semelhante à de Júpiter, embora completamente branco, vi o objecto durante coisa de 2-3 segundos (se calhar nem isso) e depois simplesmente desapareceu. È estranho que um objecto de tal magnitude tenha simplesmente desaparecido em tão pouco tempo. Parecia-me um avião, voava a direito, e não me apercebi de qualquer arco descendente, o que poderá significar que não se tratava de um meteorito.



Algo como isto? >0:12


Podes (só) ter visto o satélite na fase mais luminosa.


----------



## Orion (24 Abr 2021 às 16:19)

Este é melhor.


A visualização 'permanente' do satélite dependerá das condições luminosas circundantes.


----------



## Albifriorento (24 Abr 2021 às 17:44)

Foi algo do género.


----------



## Orion (24 Abr 2021 às 19:29)

Atualmente já não há _Iridium Flares_. Pode é ter sido um _flare_ de outro satélite.

A minha intervenção representa uma sugestão, não uma resposta definitiva.


----------



## supercell (24 Abr 2021 às 22:34)

Toby disse:


> Um meteorito tem sempre um rasto gasoso ou/e poeirento na fusão.



Sim é verdade, concordo com a versão que estão a falar dos flares, parece que é o que faz mais sentido


----------



## belem (25 Mai 2021 às 11:35)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Pentágono confirma autenticidade de vídeo e imagens de óvnis partilhados na internet em 2019*
> 
> https://ionline.sapo.pt/artigo/7324...artilhados-na-internet-em-2019?seccao=Mundo_i
> 
> Eles andem aí...



Mais informação:


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Mai 2021 às 14:21)

A propósito deste tópico, lembrei-me disto:


----------

